# New to Singapore! Intro Thread



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi everyone!

My partner and I arrived in Singapore yesterday! We are in our early-mid twenties and are temporarily staying at Orange Grove Road, just off Orchard Road, and then hoping to move to the Bedok area in a few months. 

We are originally from the UK (down South) and have moved to Singapore from Dubai, having been in Dubai for 2 years. The first thing we would/I'd like to do is start to meet people as I am initially working from home. As I am sure you are all aware, the initial move to a new place can be the worst part if you are stuck inside with no one to know!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

abim said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My partner and I arrived in Singapore yesterday! We are in our early-mid twenties and are temporarily staying at Orange Grove Road, just off Orchard Road, and then hoping to move to the Bedok area in a few months.
> 
> We are originally from the UK (down South) and have moved to Singapore from Dubai, having been in Dubai for 2 years. The first thing we would/I'd like to do is start to meet people as I am initially working from home. As I am sure you are all aware, the initial move to a new place can be the worst part if you are stuck inside with no one to know!


Hi Abim and welcome to the site. The Singapore page has been a bit slow lately but you are sure to get some replies.
Your first few weeks in a new country although a bit stressful, should also be a lot of fun and interesting as you learn your way around and find stores etc...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you can start with the British Club, to meet fellow Brits!!


----------



## aaynoor (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes i know the feeling, adjusting in the new place is very difficult esp if you have to stay in home most of the times. Best of luck settling in


----------

